# Acapella singing by primitive baptist



## Mayflower (Sep 17, 2007)

Acapella singing by primitive baptist

Voices of

Voices of (amazing grace is also beeing singed!!)

Voices of shape-note singers at Union
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Question: Why do Primitive Baptists not use musical instruments? 

We can find no biblical precedent for the usage of musical instruments in New Testament worship. The scriptures give repeated instructions to sing in the church, but never to play (Rom 15:9, I Cor 14:15, Eph 5:19, Col 3:16, Heb 2:12, Ja 5:13). 

It will occasionally be objected that there are also many other things in all modern churches which are without scriptural precedent - things such as electric lights, air conditioners, etc; however, these items affect only the setting of worship and are not integral to it. The scriptures have clearly afforded much liberty in such matters (Lk 5:3, Jn 4:20-24, Acts 20:7-8, Acts 21:5). A distinction must also be made between an addition to the New Testament pattern and an aid to this pattern. Electric lights, song books, reference Bibles, etc. are aids to worship, but musical instruments are additions to worship. 

For a discussion about the importance of adhering to scriptural example, we refer the reader to the question regarding scriptural precedent. 

It is commonly objected that Psalm 150 offers instruction to praise the Lord with various kinds of musical instruments. However, these instructions are not referring to New Testament worship. Procedure used in Old Testament worship obviously cannot be used to amend the New Testament pattern; otherwise, animal sacrifices, priests, etc. could be legitimately introduced to the church. It should be observed that Psalm 150 also commands to praise the Lord with dance (Ps 150:4), yet those who use the Psalm to defend musical instruments would generally condemn dancing in the church.


----------



## Herald (Sep 17, 2007)

Ralph - I'm more than pleased to allow my Primitive Baptist brethren to sing without musical instruments. However we will continue with guitar, keyboard, bass, bongos and drums.


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 17, 2007)

> _It is commonly objected that Psalm 150 offers instruction to praise the Lord with various kinds of musical instruments. However, these instructions are not referring to New Testament worship. Procedure used in Old Testament worship obviously cannot be used to amend the New Testament pattern; otherwise, animal sacrifices, priests, etc. could be legitimately introduced to the church. It should be observed that Psalm 150 also commands to praise the Lord with dance (Ps 150:4), yet those who use the Psalm to defend musical instruments would generally condemn dancing in the church._



Though I generally stay away from this passage in arguing for the use of musical instruments in worship, I would like to point out that since the New Testament commands us to sing Psalms and the Psalms (originally) were sung to instrumental accompaniment, there is no reason why we can't use instruments when we sing them. It does not necessarily mean that we have to.


----------

